# The Blood of Aenarion Trilogy Cover Arts



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The past and present of the blood of Aenarion. Malekith, Tyrion and Teclis have NEVER looked better, Malekith especially.  


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, they look awesome don't they? Are you aware that Raymond Swanland got a David Gemmell Ravenheart Award for best cover art for _Blood of Aenarion_?

http://gemmellaward.com/profiles/blogs/david-gemmell-legend-award-winners-2012-announced


----------

